# Wwe Raw



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Chris Benoit and his family were found dead in their home today, after Benoit didn't show up at the PPV last night.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Just read the article. That sucks. I haven't followed wrestling for a long time, but that sucks. Nobody deserves that, especially a 7 yr. old kid. I know every sport has its tragedies, but wrestling seems to lead the pack; here's a list I found of wrestlers who have died since 1985 before they reached age 65: 
Chris Von Erich - 21
Mike Von Erich - 23
Louie Spiccoli - 27
Art Barr - 28
Gino Hernandez - 29
Jay Youngblood - 30
Rick McGraw - 30
Joey Marella - 30
Ed Gatner - 31
Buzz Sawyer - 32
Crash Holly - 32
Kerry Von Erich - 33
D.J. Peterson - 33
Eddie Gilbert - 33
The Renegade - 33
Owen Hart - 33
Chris Candido - 33
Adrian Adonis - 34
Gary Albright - 34
Bobby Duncum Jr. - 34
Yokozuna - 34
Big Dick Dudley - 34
Brian Pillman - 35
Marianna Komlos - 35
Pitbull #2 - 36
The Wall/Malice - 36
Leroy Brown - 38
Mark Curtis - 38
Eddie Guerrero - 38
Davey Boy Smith - 39
Johnny Grunge - 39
Vivian Vachon - 40
Jeep Swenson - 40
Brady Boone - 40
Terry Gordy - 40
Bertha Faye - 40
Billy Joe Travis - 40
Larry Cameron - 41
Rick Rude - 41
Randy Anderson - 41
Bruiser Brody - 42
Miss Elizabeth - 42
Big Boss Man - 42
Earthquake - 42
Mike Awesome - 42
Ray Candy - 43
Dino Bravo - 44
Curt Hennig - 44
Bam Bam Bigelow - 45
Jerry Blackwell - 45
Junkyard Dog - 45
Hercules - 45
Andre the Giant - 46
Big John Studd - 46
Chris Adams - 46
Mike Davis - 46
Hawk - 46
Dick Murdoch - 49
Jumbo Tsuruta - 49
Rocco Rock - 49
Sherri Martel - 49
Moondog Spot - 51
Ken Timbs - 53
Uncle Elmer - 54
Pez Whatley - 54
Eddie Graham - 55
Tarzan Tyler - 55
Haystacks Calhoun- 55
Giant Haystacks - 55
The Spoiler - 56
Kurt Von Hess - 56
Moondog King - 56
Gene Anderson - 58
Dr. Jerry Graham - 58
Bulldog Brown - 58
Tony Parisi - 58
Rufus R. Jones - 60
Ray Stevens - 60
Stan Stasiak - 60
Terry Garvin - 60
Boris Malenko - 61
Little Beaver - 61
Sapphire - 61
Shohei Baba - 61
Dick the Bruiser - 62
Wilbur Snyder - 62
George Cannon - 62
Karl Krupp - 62
Dale Lewis - 62
Gorilla Monsoon - 62
Hiro Matsuda - 62
Bad News Brown - 63
Bulldog Brower - 63
Wahoo McDaniel - 63


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

****ing hell! Turns out it was a double-murder suicide. Benoit killed his wife and son over the weekend, and then himself on Monday:

http://www.wwe.com/shows/ecw/superstars/chrisbenoit/articles/benoitupdate

That is ****ed up. That poor little kid.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Damn just Damn


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I just read about this...
Not even 5 min ago...
It's a very sad story and I'm sad to hear it had to happen to such a young kid.
The world can be a very horrible place at times.
.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well my hubby is a wrestling fan so we heard about this earlier last night.
And it is sad that he took his wife and sons life because of his life wasn't going as planned, he's a coward I think.

I hope this Vince dying thing and his shenanigans will make him think twice now. 

Way too many in their young life gone.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I've met Benoit numerous times. I don't know what to say. This is just sad....


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I thought it was super classy that Vince killed the "Assassination of Mr. McMahon" angle in light of this tragedy. The storyline was poor to begin with, but to keep it going after this would have been horribly callous.


----------

